# My first real solid false accusation...now what..?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

so this ***** of a pax said i was drunk.

Oh.
My.
God.


Sober as a judge, judge.

First time with uber. I've had this happen ONE TIME with lyft, my account was restored same day.

What should I expect from uber?


Here's there response to my response


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

It's hard to defend your self when you have no idea who reported you . I had one of these in the past . I had a feeling who it was so I could respond with that. I also told Uber I had a dash cam and I could provide the with the last 6 months of my driving. I was reinstated in 2 hours.. from what I understand from others they don't permanently deactivate you on the first one .you normally get three times.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I have dash cam

The ***** said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.


I even stopped so she could PISS behind a 7 11.

.....im disgusted. Its all on tape...but uber doesn't want it or CARE.

so basically I sit and wait?


This happened to me once with lyft...

I was reactivated in the hour.


Im so MAD...

I dont DRINK.


PERIOD.


alcohol makes me sick, literally.

Should I take a blood test?

Will it even matter?

I dunno...

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.


There are social media groups that advise people how to hustle free rides on F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*. This is one way that they do it, tell the TNC that the driver was high/drunk. It is a frequent hustle on a surge, often with the ralph crowd. It is one reason why I avoid the ralph crowd.

*Q: *


Greenfox said:


> Should I take a blood test?


*A:* No.

*Q: *


Greenfox said:


> Will it even matter?


*A:* No.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Has anyone here on UP ever actually admitted to driving pax while drunk?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> so basically I sit and wait?


If you haven't already gotten another full-time W2 job, that's what I would be spending my time doing.

That and stop working the drunk crowd. Not worth the money to me.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Illini said:


> Has anyone here on UP ever actually admitted to driving pax while drunk?


Like real drunk or having some alcohol inside?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Like real drunk or having some alcohol inside?


Real drunk to the extent that the pax noticed, reported the driver, and the driver was legitimately deactivated.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Illini said:


> Real drunk to the extent that the pax noticed, reported the driver, and the driver was legitimately deactivated.


Nope, but I got a few beers 3-4hours before driving a few times, technically I was drunk.



Illini said:


> Real drunk to the extent that the pax noticed, reported the driver, and the driver was legitimately deactivated.


I think this kind of mindset doesn't fit well with clear driving record or criminal record. So no one would let you to drive other people at the first place.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> so this b***** of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


Almost gone. Drive a taxi!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Almost gone. Drive a taxi!


Not comforting

I called support.

They were useless....

Do you think i will be deactivated or

.....what?

They say wait fot an email.

Now what??


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Not comforting
> 
> I called support.
> 
> ...


Find another driving gig if you still enjoy driving. When all good drivers left, ppl will notice.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

What other services are you signed up for?
Doordash?
Grubhub?
Instacart?
Taskrabbit?
Lyft?

Whether Uber memory-holes you or not, you're out of commission for days if not weeks.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I always think your under the influence (of something) while posting soooo...

Maybe u just give off that vibe


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You know which pax

What do you know about pick up or drop off?

Could you find her today? 

What would it take to get a confession?

I know my choices, know yours


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Not comforting
> 
> I called support.
> 
> ...


I put up with that crap until I was permanently banished. Drive a taxi, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> You know which pax
> 
> What do you know about pick up or drop off?
> 
> ...


No one expects the Foxy Inquisition!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> I have dash cam
> 
> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.
> 
> ...


A UNION WOULD PUT A STOP TO ALL OF THAT RIGHT AWAY !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> You know which pax
> 
> What do you know about pick up or drop off?
> 
> ...


BRING A SHARP SKINNING KNIFE
AND A FEW POUNDS OF SALT . . .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I always think your under the influence (of something) while posting soooo...
> 
> Maybe u just give off that vibe


I meaaaaan...surely I'm not the _only_ one that goes home after a 12 hour weekend shift, and immediately pours a double gin and tonic before hopping on UP....

And last night was a double-double gin and tonic, just to celebrate that 1-star finally dropping off my ratings.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I meaaaaan...surely I'm not the _only_ one that goes home after a 12 hour weekend shift, and immediately pours a double gin and tonic before hopping on UP....


BUT Do yOu sTARt wRiTINg like thiS?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


SPEAKING THROUGH MY MANDATORY COVID MASK ON THE TELEPHONE AT WORK( TAKING A PIZZA ORDER)
I HAD A CUSTOMER ASK ME" ARE YOU DRINKING"? the other day.
I asked them to Hold.
Put them on Hold.
Told my boss what had happened.
We Laughed Hysterically along with a few crew members.
Discussed getting Drive Through Daquries.

Then the boss got around to taking troublesome customer off of hold . . . eventually.

REAL COMPANY !

WITH UBER
IT WOULD HAVE BEEN INSTANT DEACTIVATION.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I always think your under the influence (of something) while posting soooo...
> 
> Maybe u just give off that vibe


That's how I thought too. ...


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> It's hard to defend your self when you have no idea who reported you . I had one of these in the past . I had a feeling who it was so I could respond with that. I also told Uber I had a dash cam and I could provide the with the last 6 months of my driving. I was reinstated in 2 hours.. from what I understand from others they don't permanently deactivate you on the first one .you normally get three times.


If Uber Support doesn't reactivate you immediately, then it's 2 days vacation, without pay. Take it. Do the errands that you've been putting off, like car servicing. Take Mrs. Fox out, date night. You've been ignoring her.

Learn from experience. When a pax threatens you with a bad report, 1* them, and call/email support with an equal story. Pax vomiting is good for that time of night. Have some stock pictures, and get a clean-up fee from the Bastard


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> If Uber Support doesn't reactivate you immediately, then it's 2 days vacation, without pay. Take it. Do the errands that you've been putting off, like car servicing. Take Mrs. Fox out, date night. You've been ignoring her.
> 
> Learn from experience. When a pax threatens you with a bad report, 1* them, and call/email support with an equal story. Pax vomiting is good for that time of night. Have some stock pictures, and get a clean-up fee from the Bastard


I went OFF on uber.

I threatened lawyers.

They said 24 hours.

And i gave this.....

Yeah i went all out, guns loaded.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I went OFF on uber.
> 
> I threatened lawyers.
> 
> ...


They've heard it all before! The threats of lawyers, the unfair treatment.... believe me, just look at the endless threads of "Deactivated". It means nothing to them. You are deactivated while they " investigate " the claim. 2 days. They won't ask you any questions, they don't want DashCam footage, no Breathalyzer. Just 2 days time out.

Take a deep breath. Hold it. Exhale.

If we were employees, we could demand a hearing. A real investigation. Back pay when we are found innocent. But, we are IC, and Uber is Covering Its Donkey!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are social media groups that advise people how to hustle free rides on F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*.


Complete names / links would be helpful.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Nope, but I got a few beers 3-4hours before driving a few times, technically I was drunk.


DOn't do Beer. Smell of beer can be sensed from 6 feet away even after a few hours.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> I went OFF on uber.


Which may get you deactivated more so than a false report.

Digging yourself deeper is not an answer.

Ok that wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

You could pretend to be a Antifa or BLM, really taking them out and get a free pass by LEO's. ???


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> They say wait fot an email.
> 
> Now what??


Wait.

24 or 48 hours you'll be back.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are social media groups that advise people how to hustle free rides on F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*. This is one way that they do it, tell the TNC that the driver was high/drunk. It is a frequent hustle on a surge, often with the ralph crowd. It is one reason why I avoid the ralph crowd.


Seems like this riders disliked OP's individual multiplier surcharge but accepted the offer to get a ride. Seemed she threaten OP of report about it but OP kicked her out of car. So she took the retaliation action against OP.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> I went OFF on uber.
> 
> I threatened lawyers.
> 
> ...


All this really accomplishes is it gives them a reason to deactivate you permanently sooner, rather than later. "Just because..."

They don't want potential future problems.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I have dash cam
> 
> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.
> 
> ...


Do not waste any time or money on a test. In my experience they called me within a few hours and I lost 24 hrs instead of 48 hours on the platform. In the future I would recommend calling support an reporting for safety IMMEDIATELY after they leave your vehicle.In my experience with any rude or threatening pax is they WILL try to LIE on you so you have too preempt that. Good luck.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> BUT Do yOu sTARt wRiTINg like thiS?


Come on man... this is the trade mark of Greenfox. I've seen one member admires him for that. &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Come on man... this is the trade mark of Greenfox. I've seen one member admires him for that. &#128514; &#128514;


It took me 3 minutes to write a sentence like him &#128528;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I would recommend calling support an reporting for safety IMMEDIATELY after they leave your vehicle.


Thanks for good advice. This is how we all should do.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A UNION WOULD PUT A STOP TO ALL OF THAT RIGHT AWAY !


I know most hate them.

This is the only workable answer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> It took me 3 minutes to write a sentence like him &#128528;


You can do faster if you had an extra thumb on left hand to hit ⬆ ............... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You can do faster if you had an extra thumb on left hand to hit ⬆ ............... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Autocorrect was fighting me so hard. Its like wtf are you doing.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

IMAGINE IF YOU WEREN’T SOBER BUT ON ‘SOMETHING’ HOW MUCH HARDER THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN.

just for tone, accuracy and whatever barf.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> God.


Pretend that you were a Muslim that don't do Alcohol and Drugs.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Pretend that you were a Muslim that don't do Alcohol and Drugs.


Good idea.

When i was 16 my job said I had to take out a facial piercing. So had an aunt write a letter in a different language to hr stating its religious. Here's a secret, wasn't religious. Issue 
resolved ✅


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> A UNION WOULD PUT A STOP TO ALL OF THAT RIGHT AWAY !


As a retired union worker I can tell you that this statement is NOT true.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Autocorrect was fighting me so hard. Its like wtf are you doing.


I usually end up just giving up and accepting that autocorrect is not going to allow me to type what I am trying to type.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....besides venting here, you have no choice but to wait.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Well here is what they said


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Well here is what they said


so, now you wait. bugging them in the interim won't get u much but more aggravated. bounce to Lyft? UE? GH? et al


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, now you wait. bugging them in the interim won't get u much but more aggravated. bounce to Lyft? UE? GH? et al


**** uber.

Unlike most here, I DO have lawyers...

And they are family.

Aka...

I dont PAY them

They do it for FUN.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Unlike most here, I DO have lawyers..


yeah, ok. U go with that. Best to just wait for the outcome; it is not like you have any viable choice. Uber must do it's due diligence and that is that. Hopefully this pax has done this before and you will be cleared quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Not comforting
> 
> I called support.
> 
> ...


You of all people have been reading these pages for years, were you expecting any different? Keep defending, but don't expect a nice, transparent, or easy process.
Deep down you know that LYFT (UBER) doesn't care about your situation, they care about the smoothness of their operation, and margins. They have more drivers than they need. You are as expendable as the next driver. That is it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are social media groups that advise people how to hustle free rides on F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*. This is one way that they do it, tell the TNC that the driver was high/drunk. It is a frequent hustle on a surge, often with the ralph crowd. It is one reason why I avoid the ralph crowd.
> 
> *Q:
> 
> ...


The OP lives in California, which I believe is the reason for Uber's "conciliatory" tone in the email. Uber's fighting for its life in CA and wants to appear as being "driver-friendly".

Suffice to say if the OP lived anywhere else the email would be curt and accusatory.



Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


As a California driver, Uber needs your support in their desperate fight against AB5. This is the reason for Uber's conciliatory posture and their bullshit claim about having your back.

If your record is good, I don't believe you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Think it was an automatic 48 hour to 72 hour (2-3 days) offline block after someone accused me of being drunk, when it was 50 mph winds blowing my car around side to side.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Do you have the rider in question saying that on dash cam and you did not immediately submit that?


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Didn’t OP say he was a recovering addict at one point.... kind of scary


----------



## GOFarinLife (Sep 5, 2020)

Naturally your first impulse is to sue them lol. Reality check time....be patient...or dont your choice. I have been doing this a long time and i have had battles with uber over various issues. Nickle and dime mostly. And a few serious issues that were a direct threat to my ability to earn. Bottom line ,you have no control over what they do,thats the reality. Try and focus on sonething else why they sort this out. From what you wrote it sounds as if you will be cleared and re-activated soon.


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> I have dash cam
> 
> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.
> 
> ...


Um she pissed behind a 7-11? I would've canceled the trip just for that.

I wouldn't worry about it. Drunk &#129396; passengers are the worst.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> **** uber.
> 
> Unlike most here, I DO have lawyers...
> 
> ...












Might want to cool your jets there, Mr. Fox.

I'm sure your Cousin Bob is a real tough-as-nails probate lawyer. But you might want to wait and see how this plays out, seeing as how the ball's in Uber's court.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

driving during the day helps avoid these scum


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Do you have the rider in question saying that on dash cam and you did not immediately submit that?


Nope. Just the ***** said she was gonna nail me.



5StarPartner said:


> Didn't OP say he was a recovering addict at one point.... kind of scary


Yeah from legal painkillers for a torn...

Wtf does that have to do w. Anything

I wasn't drunk!



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 505800
> 
> 
> Might want to cool your jets there, Mr. Fox.
> ...


Ever heard of prom dumpster baby?

That has HIS case.

The ***** gave birth at prom.

She was kinda fat anyway so no 1 really knew.

ANYWAY...

SHE THREW HER KID AWAY

all the charges were felonies.

She walked away with probation.

And its not cousin Bob
Its cousin Dennis

..... he just got threw being a judge in lake county..

So yeah, he's good.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 505800
> 
> 
> Might want to cool your jets there, Mr. Fox.
> ...


Again he's not s probate lawyer
.....and its cousin JOEY

AND

cousin DENNIS

BOTH make Forbes 500 every month.

So you can suck your 'lollipops &#127853; ' and pretend its candy.

You are all so tough behind a keyboard.

Come to Vallejo, Ca..

Tell me when you're here.

Ill give you FREE room and board.

We can all go out for a NICE slice of pizza.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> They've heard it all before! The threats of lawyers, the unfair treatment.... believe me, just look at the endless threads of "Deactivated". It means nothing to them. You are deactivated while they " investigate " the claim. 2 days. They won't ask you any questions, they don't want DashCam footage, no Breathalyzer. Just 2 days time out.
> 
> Take a deep breath. Hold it. Exhale.
> 
> If we were employees, we could demand a hearing. A real investigation. Back pay when we are found innocent. But, we are IC, and Uber is Covering Its Donkey!


Anytime a driver is accused of DUI Uber has to suspend the driver to investigate. I believe that's the law, and even if it isn't, the rideshare companies were under a lot of pressure to investigate DUI claims made by pax.

He's a California driver and that makes a big difference. Uber needs all of the driver-goodwill they can muster in their fight against AB5. You can see that in the conciliatory tone of the email which is not how Uber normally rolls.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.


....was that the last thing she said?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....was that the last thing she said?


It sounded to me like an indecent proposal, as well....


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....was that the last thing she said?


Maybe x5 surge?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Maybe x5 surge?


was wondering if b4 or after the whole stopping to pee bit.

So she accepts the 5x, pees, then I'll get u. Hum. Would have been easier to just tap decline.

If, indeed, the camera caught that with sound, that would be all you need.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> was wondering if b4 or after the whole stopping to pee bit.
> 
> So she accepts the 5x, pees, then I'll get u. Hum. Would have been easier to just tap decline.
> 
> If, indeed, the camera caught that with sound, that would be all you need.


Yep. The "double entendre defense." I couldn't determine if she was propositioning me, or threatening me, with that comment. So I ended the ride there.

Edit: True story. All I needed to defend myself from a pax who made a false report, was capturing their comment on video threatening to rob me of my dashcam footage.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> was wondering if b4 or after the whole stopping to pee bit.
> 
> So she accepts the 5x, pees, then I'll get u. Hum. Would have been easier to just tap decline.
> 
> If, indeed, the camera caught that with sound, that would be all you need.


Well, she didn't want to wait, some people will accept surge price but will complain. My rating went from 4.97 to 4.95 after personal surge was introduced. Looks like gonna hit 4.9 in couple months(don't care).


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....was that the last thing she said?


Pretty much

Entitled *****

Complained the WHOLE TIME



Nats121 said:


> Anytime a driver is accused of DUI Uber has to suspend the driver to investigate. I believe that's the law, and even if it isn't, the rideshare companies were under a lot of pressure to investigate DUI claims made by pax.
> 
> He's a California driver and that makes a big difference. Uber needs all of the driver-goodwill they can muster in their fight against AB5. You can see that in the conciliatory tone of the email which is not how Uber normally rolls.


How do they 'normally roll?

This is a 1st for me. You guys what is the USUAL outcome for a 1st accusation after 1000++ rides?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> You guys what is the USUAL outcome for a 1st accusation after 1000++ rides?


U/L seem to have no issues fully deactivating a driver who has done RS for years and has thousands of rides. Those facts don't help them at all. Post after post of that.

Now on drunk driving I can see how U/L have to take that seriously and do due diligence EACH time there is a complaint. That isn't just U/L that is their insurance carrier.

In your case, if you dashcam has audio, that would certainly paint another story. Problem is U/L don't usually request those when available.....A flaw for sure.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Do you have the rider in question saying that on dash cam and you did not immediately submit that?


I offered to but I dont think they care.

I know EXACTLY who this 'person '...is



SHalester said:


> U/L seem to have no issues fully deactivating a driver who has done RS for years and has thousands of rides. Those facts don't help them at all. Post after post of that.
> 
> Now on drunk driving I can see how U/L have to take that seriously and do due diligence EACH time there is a complaint. That isn't just U/L that is their insurance carrier.
> 
> In your case, if you dashcam has audio, that would certainly paint another story. Problem is U/L don't usually request those when available.....A flaw for sure.


It does.

I do.

It has both.

Uber has not requested it, even after being offered a urinalysis AND footage



SHalester said:


> U/L seem to have no issues fully deactivating a driver who has done RS for years and has thousands of rides. Those facts don't help them at all. Post after post of that.
> 
> Now on drunk driving I can see how U/L have to take that seriously and do due diligence EACH time there is a complaint. That isn't just U/L that is their insurance carrier.
> 
> In your case, if you dashcam has audio, that would certainly paint another story. Problem is U/L don't usually request those when available.....A flaw for sure.


..
And honest to GOD i wasn't drunk
.

....
I had an energy drink and THAT WAS IT.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I went OFF on uber.
> 
> I threatened lawyers.
> 
> ...


Oh tried pulling the old islamic card huh
You shoulda told them when you get another accusation and are permanently deactivated that you plan to go all jihad on theyre asses. See how that works out make sure you sign up for Lyft early...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> This is a 1st for me. You guys what is the USUAL outcome for a 1st accusation after 1000++ rides?


24 hours.

You'll be reactivated almost exactly 24 hours after you were wait listed.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> 24 hours.
> 
> You'll be reactivated almost exactly 24 hours after you were wait listed.


They call this the "sobering up" period.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I think this is best way to handle the situation to mitigate risk and liability. It definitely sucks for the driver but they can't operate in good faith and ratings as the AI is not robust enough to determine if it's a false complaint or legit.

I have received one nasty gram which was a foot in mouth situation. Vocally said 100pts for someone jaywalking. She was a biggin but my passenger was even bigger. 😬 I haven't received rider feedback in years which I thought the app was broken. I do maintain a 4.96+ rating and driver specific times and areas to avoid the riff-raf.

I expect at some point to be falsely accused but understand that there is nothing I can do if it does happen. These apps have complete control and no accountability when it comes to deactivations.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

@Greenfox
keep us updated , they did the same to me after 5 years with that loser company, kept all emails/communications and will start sometimes in September with the legal process, as court proceedings you have the right to see/know and confront the accuser, from there on it depends what strategy you choose

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-drivers-are-losing-their-jobs-over-fake-dui-complaints/


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Nope. Just the ***** said she was gonna nail me.


Where did she say this to you that you didn't get it on dashcam? If somebody says something to you from outside the vehicle, does the dashcam audio typically not pick that up?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My experience? 24 hours suspended. Went to the Hub, dash cam footage in hand. The agent was very nice and understanding, but there was nothing she could do. Forgot about it until I saw your post just now.

I have had a few false allegations, I immediately called Uber or went to the Hub. I always lead with "it is on camera".

One Uber rep said, paraphrasing, "it's important if the driver tells us their side immediately. Your ratings are very good. Do not worry".

Almost 4k trips in two years (not including 500ish Eats). Biggest allegations were being racist (after a pax made me wait for almost 20 minutes on a stop, leaving belongings in my car, and then thinking he could eat nasty shrimp), a "service animal" that was jumping all over my car as I loaded the pax's wheelchair and then not being able to stay calm, and being "under the influence" after an airport trip from an upscale hotel downtown - she was booted for multiple false accusations.

Don't sweat it. Keep the camera rolling


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Where did she say this to you that you didn't get it on dashcam? If somebody says something to you from outside the vehicle, does the dashcam audio typically not pick that up?


She was in the car when it was spoken.

She LITERALLY was livid... and i ONLY had the surge set to 2.4x which was GENEROUS considering I was the ONLY CAR in Solano and napa County. How do I KNOW? I was getting ping requests from sonoma AND Calistoga at 2.40a.m. ....from Benecia. No joke.

Not to mention the AUTO SURGE was 5x but I had that turned off.

She paid 28.00

If i kept.the auto surge on it would have been 105$

Edit: she paid 38.00


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Do not waste any time or money on a test. In my experience they called me within a few hours and I lost 24 hrs instead of 48 hours on the platform. In the future I would recommend calling support an reporting for safety IMMEDIATELY after they leave your vehicle.In my experience with any rude or threatening pax is they WILL try to LIE on you so you have too preempt that. Good luck.


agree 100%...try to prempt a possible report by first reporting that pass was beligerent


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My experience? 24 hours suspended. Went to the Hub, dash cam footage in hand. The agent was very nice and understanding, but there was nothing she could do. Forgot about it until I saw your post just now.
> 
> I have had a few false allegations, I immediately called Uber or went to the Hub. I always lead with "it is on camera".
> 
> ...


...so i DO have footage but

A. They don't care
B. They don't want it

My ratings are over

5 1000 plus
4 8
3 6
2 0 *(that one two star finally dropped off)
1 5

Overall 4.92

.... so my ratings aren't as good as yours. Im still tripping a little bit but....ill trust you.

When this happened on LYFT *(false accusations) the ONE TIME IT DID 
...... reactivated same day
...
I have OVER 2200 TRIPS

*PLENTY* OF COMPLIMENTS

right now? Perfect 5 star


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> ...so i DO have footage but
> 
> A. They don't care
> B. They don't want it
> ...


Bro. I think I was around 4.89 when I had the "under the influence" report. I haven't had a pax since April, sitting at 4.90. Seems like a lifetime ago when I dealt with BS from pax, but as Eats dries up I'm having to return soon.

I have not read through the thread but, like I said, don't sweat it. You will be fine. Take a deep breath.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Illini said:


> Has anyone here on UP ever actually admitted to driving pax while drunk?


i picked up a "fellow driver" last year. he said he would hit the bars and after, hop in his car and go online. of course, there are quotes to that


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah but I seriously wasn't drunk.

Im VERY sensitive to caffeine and i DID pound a monster. If ANYTHING I was hyper, not 'drunk'..

But.... pretty sure.... you are allowed to drive under the influence of energy drinks. I guess thats why I'm so mad. If I HAD drank then yeah I'd take my lumps...but this *****...and it wasn't even HER ACCOUNT! it was a dudes name...

Idk


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah but I seriously wasn't drunk.
> 
> Im VERY sensitive to caffeine and i DID pound a monster. If ANYTHING I was hyper, not 'drunk'..
> 
> ...


Google " square breathing". I will do it with you as I panic about returning to pax. Seriously.

You will be fine. Please do not stress too much. Feel free to message me to vent.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I have dash cam
> 
> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.
> 
> ...


File a police report. They will accept the dashcam as evidence. Subpeona Uber to release the passenger information. You obviously know which pax it was. You have pickup/dropoff locations and time, name... Then take the pax to small claims court for defamation...At least thats what I would do. Only way to get pax info is getting police involved. But until drivers start holding these bastards accountable for false intoxication reports, fake service animals etc...people are going to continue to scam at drivers expense. Stand up for yourself and other drivers. Sue the bastard.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> I even stopped so she could PISS behind a 7 11. .....im disgusted. Its all on tape...


You gonna post it ???


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> **** uber.
> 
> Unlike most here, I DO have lawyers...
> 
> ...


&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Someone trying to get a free ride.
Amazing.


----------



## Ford2020 (Aug 9, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


Scumbag,hope they get reported and see what It feels like to be banned from this platforms.shitheads


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> File a police report. They will accept the dashcam as evidence. Subpeona Uber to release the passenger information. You obviously know which pax it was. You have pickup/dropoff locations and time, name... Then take the pax to small claims court for defamation...At least thats what I would do. Only way to get pax info is getting police involved. But until drivers start holding these bastards accountable for false intoxication reports, fake service animals etc...people are going to continue to scam at drivers expense. Stand up for yourself and other drivers. Sue the bastard.


I took a blood and hair test earlier today. I haven't TOUCHED alcohol in a LONG TIME. both tests came back CLEAN, from c-D.T. labs on Tennessee Street. They are VERY thorough. Even for a VOLUNTEER TEST, as such the one I took, they pat you down, literally make you strip to boxers and a tee-shirt AND not one but TWO 'technicians' watch you pee and collect hair. The blood test would have been damn near a half a grand so I stuck to urine and hair.



JPaiva said:


> File a police report. They will accept the dashcam as evidence. Subpeona Uber to release the passenger information. You obviously know which pax it was. You have pickup/dropoff locations and time, name... Then take the pax to small claims court for defamation...At least thats what I would do. Only way to get pax info is getting police involved. But until drivers start holding these bastards accountable for false intoxication reports, fake service animals etc...people are going to continue to scam at drivers expense. Stand up for yourself and other drivers. Sue the bastard.


....i dont PAY for my lawyers.

This is a VERY tasty idea. Thank u so very very much.



Jo3030 said:


> Someone trying to get a free ride.
> Amazing.


Thsts what it looks like to ME. she was a total *****

(AND IT WAS NOT HER ACCOUNT! )



Uber's Guber said:


> You gonna post it ???


I COULD!

I WILL...

*if* its legal.

I think ca is a two - party consent state..... but I DO have a decal on the window warning that everything is dash cam.

Its a good one, too.

Toguard 10k series

Front / rear, sound AND night vision.

Its a beast.

12g sim card for memory!

(Basically 2 weeks and EVERYTHING is INSTANTLY sent to cloud)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


It might be ur 1st time but won't be ur last time.
Can be 2 day suspension up to 2 weeks suspension.
Uber can turnaround in as little as 2-7 days depending on workload and priority.

What you can do is this.

https://www.uber.com/legal/en/docum...law-enforcement&country=united-states&lang=en
Go to the police station and find a nice officer to fill in that form for request as you intend to sue the rider and need the rider information for that. Then sue rider for making a false accusation "or whatever else you think" loss of wages, stress & anxiety, pain & suffering.

But that the only way of getting to the rider that has done this to you. She'll most likely have an established pattern of committing fraud on Uber which you can probably subpoena uber on as well to better pad up ur case. It'll be a pretty open and shut court case as long as you do the leg work.

If you want to get revenge you have to do it yourself Uber will not deactivate or punish paying customers. It not in the interest of Uber to do so. What is most likely going to happen is Uber clearing you within 2-7 days suspension period and give you a strike against ur account tells you not to do it again as you might be permanently deactivated next time.

Goodluck fox in whatever you decide to do.
One thing that is a certainty is that she'll be doing it to the next driver and the driver after that and the driver after that. She probably haven't paid for an uber in a long time just have a path of destruction behind her getting free rides with all those drivers been suspended.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You need to step back and relax, you told Uber that this was false, they will investigate and find the same thing, don’t go doing anything else until they say anything different. Next time you get a complaining passenger just cancel on them. Know the signs that this one gave you and now you know who to never give a ride to. And also tell them you don’t set the rates, it’s just busy and that’s how Uber works (even though you set the surge don’t tell them), though you might not of had the chance since she said that last.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Not to mention the AUTO SURGE was 5x but I had that turned off.


did you turn off auto surge? Wtf?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I hope you made sure to tell them that she was said the stuff about the fare being too high, and send them the dash cam. Put it on YouTube (on a private share) or some other video sharing service and send the link to them



MikhailCA said:


> did you turn off auto surge? Wtf?


I'm wondering why too


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Not comforting
> 
> I called support.
> 
> ...


all you can do is wait.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I swear to GOD i wish &#128591; I was a girl.

No 'guilty until proven innocent'...

Shoot
..

Id sit at home and play with myself ALLLLLLLL day long.

I would take birth control

F kids...

Id deal with the rest of the bloody mess.

.

.but at LEAST I could PLAY on *(prey on?) Some dumb useless guy for his wallet....

And people would believe me if I screamed

I wouldnt have to GRIND AND GOD *KNOWS* I would not have to wait a DAY for any kind kind justice?!!

They would just *believe* me cuz, you know...id have titz...and azz...

Anyways...

Result:



MikhailCA said:


> did you turn off auto surge? Wtf?


I was dumb. I know.

*literally slaps self*



NicFit said:


> I hope you made sure to tell them that she was said the stuff about the fare being too high, and send them the dash cam. Put it on YouTube (on a private share) or some other video sharing service and send the link to them
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why too


Its dealt with. I might 'randomly let the video of her passing in front of a 7 11... i dunno.

Cards to the chest. *sigh* nice to be a lying ***** ISNT IT.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I swear to GOD i wish &#128591; I was a girl.
> 
> No 'guilty until proven innocent'...
> 
> ...


Did she get a free ride?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Did she get a free ride?


**** her

Ugly *****


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> @@@@ her
> 
> Ugly @@@@@


I think you can check it in ride information, a least used to be like that before 2020.


----------



## GOFarinLife (Sep 5, 2020)

Good now we dont have to read about your crying and threats to sue anymore thank GOD


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

JPaiva said:


> File a police report. They will accept the dashcam as evidence. Subpeona Uber to release the passenger information. You obviously know which pax it was. You have pickup/dropoff locations and time, name... Then take the pax to small claims court for defamation...At least thats what I would do. Only way to get pax info is getting police involved. But until drivers start holding these bastards accountable for false intoxication reports, fake service animals etc...people are going to continue to scam at drivers expense. Stand up for yourself and other drivers. Sue the bastard.


Which police station? what to say on complaint form? Scam? Defamation? List who as respondent?


----------



## Dbm475 (Dec 29, 2017)

Same thing happened to me almost a year ago. .. took 3 days and I was reactivated. After that happened I do eats only now. Not worth some ahole’s false accusation to happen again (which it will). I only do eats now and am quite happy with it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

GOFarinLife said:


> Good now we dont have to read about your crying and threats to sue anymore thank GOD


Awfully nice of u


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I took a blood and hair test earlier today. I haven't TOUCHED alcohol in a LONG TIME. both tests came back CLEAN, from c-D.T. labs on Tennessee Street. They are VERY thorough. Even for a VOLUNTEER TEST, as such the one I took, they pat you down, literally make you strip to boxers and a tee-shirt AND not one but TWO 'technicians' watch you pee and collect hair. The blood test would have been damn near a half a grand so I stuck to urine and hair.
> 
> 
> ....i dont PAY for my lawyers.
> ...


Sue her since you have lawyers in family members. Make this News BIG in Media. All future fake accusations should be stopped by a hero. Even Uber reactivate you, SUE HER for getting one strike in your record. SUE that B...ch.



Nitedriver said:


> @Greenfox
> keep us updated , they did the same to me after 5 years with that loser company, kept all emails/communications and will start sometimes in September with the legal process, as court proceedings you have the right to see/know and confront the accuser, from there on it depends what strategy you choose
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-drivers-are-losing-their-jobs-over-fake-dui-complaints/


News wrote this>>> " The strict stance is in accordance with many states' zero tolerance laws -- something Uber got into trouble for in 2018. California fined the company $750,000 that year for reportedly not investigating all of its rider complaints about drunk drivers. "
CA was right about charging Uber and the state should keep charging. There is no reason Uber and Lyft allows driver to be still on street for going home while driver is under intoxicated. They should inform police to pull over driver's cars and to make arrest. If they don't, State should charge them big fine for letting drunk driver still being on the street to go home.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Sue her since you have lawyers in family members. Make this News BIG in Media. All future fake accusations should be stopped by a hero. Even Uber reactivate you, SUE HER for getting one strike in your record. SUE that B...ch.
> 
> 
> News wrote this>>> " The strict stance is in accordance with many states' zero tolerance laws -- something Uber got into trouble for in 2018. California fined the company $750,000 that year for reportedly not investigating all of its rider complaints about drunk drivers. "
> CA was right about charging Uber and the state should keep charging. There is no reason Uber and Lyft allows driver to be still on street for going home while driver is under intoxicated. They should inform police to pull over driver's cars and to make arrest. If they don't, State should charge them big fine for letting drunk driver still being on the street to go home.


I agree, 1000%



Wildgoose said:


> Sue her since you have lawyers in family members. Make this News BIG in Media. All future fake accusations should be stopped by a hero. Even Uber reactivate you, SUE HER for getting one strike in your record. SUE that B...ch.
> 
> 
> News wrote this>>> " The strict stance is in accordance with many states' zero tolerance laws -- something Uber got into trouble for in 2018. California fined the company $750,000 that year for reportedly not investigating all of its rider complaints about drunk drivers. "
> CA was right about charging Uber and the state should keep charging. There is no reason Uber and Lyft allows driver to be still on street for going home while driver is under intoxicated. They should inform police to pull over driver's cars and to make arrest. If they don't, State should charge them big fine for letting drunk driver still being on the street to go home.


Just btw...

I have contacted cousin Dennis.

Im not bringing in cousin Joey.... YET.

but I will keep you updated.

I already have the *****'s NAME, I've HAD the pickup and drop off location for 48 hours now...

Oh, and the LOVELY urination at the 7 11 right on Magazine St, Vallejo, CA, 94590

...

There WILL be comeuppance

*(Cousin Joey you bring in when things get.... 'rough'...)

We will start with Cousin Dennis who recently retired as a judge for lake county.

Do your research.

Youll know im not full of shit.

*(at least on this one)

((I'm originally from Ohio and YES both are licensed to practice in ca as well as WA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> lake county.


as somebody who has spent a great deal of time in Lake County, I gots to say being a judge there will get you nothing. Just saying.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I agree, 1000%


Look, this happens often. Most places have a law in place that requires the driver to be suspended. It's just how this works. Wasting time and money on getting tested, etc - not worth it. You had your cherry popped, congrats! It's a rite of passage.

By the way, there's nothing wrong with your rating or having a few 1*s.

Personal story. When I was a medic, my EMT partner (doing transport, basically my chauffeur) would disappear at break time and come back with pinpoint pupils. I stupidly let it go for a while, until he almost crashed near DC (about a week after hitting a curb hard enough to put us out of service).

I reported this to the owner of the company I worked for. They were so corrupt that they never even tested him, let alone suspend him. They basically told me to shut up. He was a brown nose (and likely a white nose too) and went on to be promoted.

With that in mind, I definitely support the suspension policy. If it is false, that absolutely sucks. But I can assure you that Uber also looks closely at the pax - if it's a pattern, they get banned (as was the case for me).


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Look, this happens often. Most places have a law in place that requires the driver to be suspended. It's just how this works. Wasting time and money on getting tested, etc - not worth it. You had your cherry popped, congrats! It's a rite of passage.
> 
> By the way, there's nothing wrong with your rating or having a few 1*s.
> 
> ...


I guess Greenfox is being frustrated at getting false accusation after having argument with this lady, not for getting suspended. This lady was trying to ruin his I.C life over an argument ( over his surge fares to be exact). So Greenfox wants her to pay back for what she did. 
I am with him and will go see the lady in court.  

He will get reactivate but he will get one strike in his record. When second one had come in, his contract is done. He loves being RS IC so he would try for protecting it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I guess Greenfox is being frustrated at getting false accusation after having argument with this lady, not for getting suspended. This lady was trying to ruin his I.C life over an argument ( over his surge fares to be exact). So Greenfox wants her to pay back for what she did.
> I am with him and will go see the lady in court. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Like I said, this happens. I was pissed off, too. But then I went to the Hub, spoke with a rep that I had a rapport with, and was not only promised that this pax was banned but also paid for the trip.

Then I let it go and forgot about it.

But, hey, to each their own.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

getting some deactivated off the platform is hardly ruining their life.

uber will laugh at you, and your dashcam.

admitting to being hyper, any chance you may have accidently shown any intoxication action?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> getting some deactivated off the platform is hardly ruining their life.
> 
> uber will laugh at you, and your dashcam.
> 
> admitting to being hyper, any chance you may have accidently shown any intoxication action?


Too much

Green

Monster

That's it.

I already have her name etc etc

Seems she has a pattern of this.

She lost HER ACCOUNT for said pattern.

She used her s.o. ACCOUNT to **** me

Im not letting this go.

Cousin Dennis will be here on the 19th.

We go from there.

ps yes this IS my life considering this covid BULL SHIT

got game laid off from my main job
That I had for 10 YEARS

im sleeping in the gawd damn motel 7 right now.

This cost me EVERYTHING

MY WORK
MY BUNNY

....*EVERYTHING *

SO YES...

im gonna take her for ALL SHE IS WORTH

PPPPPS...

SHE OWNS A HOUSE IN LARKSPUR...

its estimated value?

112 MILLION dollars.

Yeah.

Im all in.

Cousin Dennis is salivating.

Peace ✌


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Too much
> 
> Green
> 
> ...


Were you deactivated?

You really need to chill out. And I also have a cousin named Dennis &#128514;

I don't think you are at any risk. Let it go, move on.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

This fox has its claws out....


Haven't eaten all day.


I will consider this FUN...


REGARDLESS of the outcome.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, if I was strongly considering litigation, I would not be posting here with the above comments. Just a thought.



Greenfox said:


> This fox has its claws out....
> 
> Haven't eaten all day.
> 
> ...


Case in point.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Come after me .... AND GOD HELP YOU....


IF YOU GET Past 

Then I bring out cousin JOEY


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Come after me .... AND GOD HELP YOU....
> 
> IF YOU GET Pssed d.
> 
> Then I bring out cousin JOEY


Alright, I'm out. You have me in the DM. Things are not adding up.

Good luck with everything. Genuinely.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, if I was strongly considering litigation, I would not be posting here with the above comments. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Case in point.


 It is already in a jar


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> getting some deactivated off the platform is hardly ruining their life.
> 
> uber will laugh at you, and your dashcam.
> 
> admitting to being hyper, any chance you may have accidently shown any intoxication action?


It won't ruin my life but I would consider that a stranger had attacked me. Then I won't give up and will fight back. If someone gave me a bad day, I will give him/her many bad days.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Too much
> 
> Green
> 
> ...


Tell Cousin Dennis that Prom Night Dumpster Baby says, "Hi."








Greenfox said:


> im sleeping in the gawd damn motel 7 right now.


I hear that's a step up from the Motel 6.

Maybe you should upgrade to the Super 8?

Seriously though, Fox, you're really manic-cycling hard right now. I'd be looking for a way to down-shift any way i could.

Get some sleep, take a day off, eat a pizza, talk to some friends, do some meditation. Whatever it takes.

I hope you find a way to let this go. Good luck.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Tell Cousin Dennis that Prom Night Dumpster Baby says, "Hi."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no friends

Not in California anyway

.......

I should be with my family..split in Ohio and Florida

.....
Its ok

Ill nail this *****

And ill collect

Ill Upload the - Cam when the lawyer says it is appropriate


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> It might be ur 1st time but won't be ur last time.
> Can be 2 day suspension up to 2 weeks suspension.
> Uber can turnaround in as little as 2-7 days depending on workload and priority.
> 
> ...


do you always offer the same advise as people who posted 5 hrs before you?



Greenfox said:


> I agree, 1000%
> 
> 
> Just btw...
> ...


you said comeuppance for the 1st time ever used in this forum...awesome


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah I said comeuppance. 

I will nail her 

I dont care who believes or who doesn't. 

I dont care if it adds up or not. 


It will. 


...



Ill post updates.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I said comeuppance.
> 
> I will nail her
> 
> ...


If you do the leg work in preparing ur case well with the dash cam footage it should be a pretty easy case for the judge to make a ruling on it in ur favor. Looking forward to the outcome of this.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> If you do the leg work in preparing ur case well with the dash cam footage it should be a pretty easy case for the judge to make a ruling on it in ur favor. Looking forward to the outcome of this.


My lawyer **(Dennis not Joey...)

((I'll bring joey in if it gets NASTY)

ANYWAYS

Im not 'allowed to say much.

I met cuz. Denny less than an hour ago.

He came in EARLY to deal with this.

I picked him up in OAK International Airport....oh

Side note..

At 8 a.m. p.s.t. the skies are BLACK

I mean no sun, anywhere
Its apocalyptic.

A N Y W A Y S .....

he's hired a process server *(i dont speak lawyer im only telling you what i have been told)..

He 'foyaed... with predijuice and expedition '...

(Again I dont speak lawyer. If any 1 knows what the heck my cousin is....spewing, please interpret)...

So he has her NAME, address, etc, etc.

Im told legally.i cannot dock her, whatever that means.

HOWEVER at 11.35 p.s.t
..

A. Subpeona will be issued to uber headquarters in San Francisco, California.

My understanding is we are going after uber AND her for:

A. Defamation 
B. Liable AND slander
C. Lost wages
D. Character assassination 
E. Uber for :
A. Solicitation of a felony *(fraud)
And
B. Willful disregard for justice under color of law

AGAIN I don't speak lawyer.

If anyone knows ANYTHING about what I just said...well I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed.

We are asking for

1. LOST wages up to...and including 500.00
*(i know its a joke for.a half.a g...but AGAIN I dont speak lawyer...)
2. PUNITIVE DAMAGES ...for...get this... $575,000.00

Yep. A half a million.

My cousin/ lawyer says PUNITIVE means to PUNISH.

She is , ......... on a legal level, being served at noon with misdemeanor exposure charges *(peeing...on camera...)
And
FELONY fraud.

.....

My head is spinning. I've seen the papers. Its for real.

But...

I dont understand ANY of it.

Cousin says as an i.c. I can go for PUNITIVE damages.

Cousin ALSO said uber can classify me as an 'employee! '...

&#128563; 
I asked.l what happens of they do that?

He *LITERALLY* laughed and said if they go that route....

Its sets something called 'judicial president'....

He was laughing SO HARD when he said it...

THEN he said
..

'If they go that route there will BE NO MORE UBER.'...

he's passed out in the hotel room.
I wish I could ask more but....

He has a VERY SHORT.... attention span for my questions.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks.

-greenfox


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> My lawyer **(Dennis not Joey...)
> 
> ((I'll bring joey in if it gets NASTY)
> 
> ...


Good move! You cannot sue Goober, but I think more drivers who at least have some means should start prosecuting bad PAX. You won't get a half mil but you might get $50,000 if she has it. More likely if you win, lawyers fees and 5,000


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Good move! You cannot sue Goober, but I think more drivers who at least have some means should start prosecuting bad PAX. You won't get a half mil but you might get $50,000 if she has it. More likely if you win, lawyers fees and 5,000


My lawyer is my cousin.

My 'fees' to him are putting him up in a hotel and paying for 1 of his meals....daily.

He ate shrimp and lobster ..... at.DAWN

...I MIGHT be getting the short end here.

But...

He says he 'enjoys'..cases like this. He literally JUST got reinstated in California last week.

I guess if you are a lawyer....you have to be 'barred'... in EVERY state you practice.

I dunno.

He's 'licensed' in Washington state, Ohio, and California.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> My lawyer **(Dennis not Joey...)
> 
> ((I'll bring joey in if it gets NASTY)
> 
> ...


Punish her big.she deserves that. And please make this to News for other driver's sakes. Glad to hear how you will be nailing her. BTW Can I attend your court?&#128513;&#128513; wanna see how that lady is suffering.&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Hey say no more about your case. This should be stopped. Especially about how you wantt to punish her.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TRugen said:


> just for tone, accuracy and whatever barf.


tone, balance and accuracy. Barf ain't in there, sweetie.
:vomit:&#129326; <--------------------there's some for you, tho. Enjoy!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Come after me .... AND GOD HELP YOU....
> 
> IF YOU GET Past
> 
> Then I bring out cousin JOEY










????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> View attachment 506263
> ????????????????????????????????????


Cousin joey is a little more fierce.

He plays put put with c.f.o. Peter Lewis.

If you own auto insurance, there is a 1 out of 5 chance.you are paying that man some of your money.

Peter j.Lewis.

Yeah, THAT peter.

This ***** ****ed with the wrong dag0.

Updates coming.

Parties have been 'served'


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> We are asking for
> 
> 1. LOST wages up to...and including 500.00
> *(i know its a joke for.a half.a g...but AGAIN I dont speak lawyer...)
> ...


Seems like you are going to get drunk for real this time with their money. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

LOL, you didn't charge her anything. It was all Uber's doing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Yeah I said comeuppance.
> 
> I will nail her
> 
> ...


Good luck with that

This is beginning to sound a little imaginative, but let's say it's all true. I strongly suggest that you stop discussing it in a public forum. A decent attorney would say the same.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Seems like you are going to get drunk for real this time with their money. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Drinking tonight.

First time in MONTHS.

cousin INSISTED.

15 year old brandy....



Benjamin M said:


> Good luck with that
> 
> This is beginning to sound a little imaginative, but let's say it's all true. I strongly suggest that you stop discussing it in a public forum. A decent attorney would say the same.


I am not allowed to post names, dates, case info, docket info, etc.

Rest is fair game....

Cuz got.he drunk on two shots
He's sitting across the table.from.me

.
....

He approved.this message


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Drinking tonight.
> 
> First time in MONTHS.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was trying to reassure you that you would be reinstated. Now I'm calling BS.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

*)the pain chop ..

Er

Shit

The LAMB CHOP
from walnut creek

...is gret..

50 bucks a PLATE THO!

MEAL FOR A FOXy for sure

He's loling....

Right now. 



Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, I was trying to reassure you that you would be reinstated. Now I'm calling BS.


Its ok.

I dont care if u believe me

Uber does.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm sipping on champagne in my Maybach with my cousin Vinnie. 🥂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Uber does.


did you read the final bit? You get another report, you won't be so lucky. a 3rd one and you will be toast. Cousin no helpy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> *)the pain chop ..
> 
> Er
> 
> ...


Exactly what I told you would happen, after the mandatory suspension of ANY driver. Lord.. &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Updates are m'allowed.' To b posted as soon as

A. Outcome or
B settlement

Ill post it all.

AFTER.

cousin

Says not ONE WORD before.

But the lamb chops are GREAAAAAT



Benjamin M said:


> Exactly what I told you would happen, after the mandatory suspension of ANY driver. Lord.. &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


Cousin says the BESTBTHING that could happen right now is another accusations


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Cousin says the BESTBTHING that could happen right now is another accusations


your 'cousin' is wrong. Strike 3 and you are out. So, test the theory. We will be here to comfort you later.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

p.s
Walnut creek.

Can't give name of place blah blah blah...


Best damn lam I've *ever* had.

On .menu its called 'sweet muttin'....

Imgosh....


Heaven


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Can't give name of place blah blah blah...


you already did. Altered a bit, aye? Gosh, I hope you aren't going online anytime soon......


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> your 'cousin' is wrong. Strike 3 and you are out. So, test the theory. We will be here to comfort you later.


They were served b4 noon.

My understanding is process server *(whatever t. F. Thatbis....) almost got tackled by security.

Uber is in tough shape



SHalester said:


> you already did. Altered a bit, aye? Gosh, I hope you aren't going online anytime soon......


Never named restaurant



SHalester said:


> you already did. Altered a bit, aye? Gosh, I hope you aren't going online anytime soon......


Nope. Not driving for at least 1 week. Cuz's...orders


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Never named restaurant


but gave enough altered hints one who lives nearby could 'figure' it out. But at this point I think you are in 'let's make up a story' time.

I think the chat forum is calling for you.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

80 dollar tip didnt hurt. Four riders ago.

Biggest tip ever.



SHalester said:


> but gave enough altered hints one who lives nearby could 'figure' it out. But at this point I think you are in 'let's make up a story' time.
> 
> I think the chat forum is calling for you.


Lol ok... 

Im.glad.you were there when. I was freaking out

Sad.

U trust.not so much

either way its ok.

Not driving any time aoon.... but thanks for your belief in story tyme


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> 80 dollar tip didnt hurt. Four riders ago.
> 
> Biggest tip ever.


Okay. I think I know what is going on here. I am sure that this allegation was real and justified, possibly based on behavior, not being "under the influence".

Please get some help, seriously. There is an underlying issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

*(DAMN GOODNLAM CHOPS THO!)

CUZ says put the phone away.

Yall' have a good night



Benjamin M said:


> Okay. I think I know what is going on here. I am sure that this allegation was real and justified, possibly based on behavior, not being "under the influence".
> 
> Please get some help, seriously. There is an underlying issue that needs to be addressed.


*)trust MD believe)...

I have all the help I need 
Good night

last thing I WILL SAY..

I see a lot of people on here *****ing about suing.

None follows through....

Best night of my life. Lamb &#128017; is delicious &#128523;

Night!

-g.fox



Benjamin M said:


> Okay. I think I know what is going on here. I am sure that this allegation was real and justified, possibly based on behavior, not being "under the influence".
> 
> Please get some help, seriously. There is an underlying issue that needs to be addressed.


*)((ill bet you... my car vs. Yours.)))) Define terms. Be out of a car.

Wait....cousin says i can't say that on forum.

So...i BET YOU A HANDSHAKE.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> *(DAMN GOODNLAM CHOPS THO!)
> 
> CUZ says put the phone away.
> 
> ...


Get some help, please. And go to bed.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm sipping on champagne in my Maybach with my cousin Vinnie. &#129346;


Fox seems nice but I didn't know what larkspur meant so I googled 112million house and larkspur, then I tried looking at houses in larkspur to see what the range is.

I feel like if the house is 112million in larkspur this has to be one of a kind and by that I can find out who this offender is, but apparently I suck at googling.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TRugen said:


> Fox seems nice but I didn't know what larkspur meant so I googled 114million house and larkspur, then I tried looking at houses in larkspur to see what the range is.
> 
> I feel like if the house is 114million in larkspur this has to be one of a kind and by that I can find out who this offender is, but apparently I suck at googling.


It's a fairytale. I tried to be supportive.

I have been seeing a lot of far out stories here recently, browsing infrequently. I think the stress is getting to all of us. Some need an escape, even if just in an imaginary world.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?gs_ss...droid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/10-Magnolia-Ave-Larkspur-CA-94939/19250459_zpid/


Benjamin M said:


> It's a fairytale. I tried to be supportive.
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of far out stories here recently, browsing infrequently. I think the stress is getting to all of us. Some need an escape, even if just in an imaginary world.


I have a tail but I ain't no fairy. 

*(and thats a cheap house, by standards)


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


Their...


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> Too much
> 
> Green
> 
> ...


I'll all for you sticking it to this piece of shit but sorry if I missed it but how did you obtain her personal information?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'll all for you sticking it to this piece of shit but sorry if I missed it but how did you obtain her personal information?


Lawyer
Google
Pickup location
Only pax that night

AND...

Legal 'foyah'.. whatever that is. I dont speak lawyer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Has she already known that she has been sued? Because that is the best part.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Greenfox said:


> 112 MILLION dollars.


So that would be 1.1 million? No problem, just a typo, right?  :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So that would be 1.1 million? No problem, just a typo, right?


he was quite altered.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Well for Flock sake, the ONLY way that I can handle all the A-hole pax is I have to drive drunk...


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Greenfox is coming off as a complete whack job.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll just leave this here without comment...

https://www.healthline.com/health/mental-health/delusions-of-grandeur
_Many types of mental health disorders classified as psychotic disorders can lead to delusions. These include:_

_bipolar disorder_
_
Any delusion has four main characteristics:
_

_The person having the belief believes it to be true, even when the existing norm and other people know it to be untrue._
_The person having the delusion will not listen to any other viewpoints about the belief and will not consider change when evidence challenges the delusion._
_The content of the delusion is impossible or implausible._
_The delusion impacts the person's daily life._
_*Having a secret connection*
This delusion involves believing in a special and sometimes secret connection or relationship with someone or something important. For example, a person with this delusion of grandeur may believe they are a spy or that they alone are responsible for relaying messages to the president or other world leaders._


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> God.


@Greenfox , I just feel so awful for you Greenfox. Such terrible luck.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Updates are m'allowed.' To b posted as soon as
> 
> A. Outcome or
> B settlement
> ...


Does your cousin know that you have already admitted to pretty much being a liar about everything?


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll just leave this here without comment...
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/mental-health/delusions-of-grandeur
> _Many types of mental health disorders classified as psychotic disorders can lead to delusions. These include:_
> ...


He has said in the past there were some issues... really who in the past hasnt been a virus denier, dated a puerto rican/mexican sadomasochistic nympho that was a paleontologist and didnt have multimillion dollar lawsuit against an uber pax?







And had a violent cousin named joey?


----------



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)

wait, so uber doesnt accept your dash cam footage if a passenger reports you?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

steveNYC said:


> wait, so uber doesnt accept your dash cam footage if a passenger reports you?


They said it doesn't matter



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Does your cousin know that you have already admitted to pretty much being a liar about everything?
> 
> He has said in the past there were some issues... really who in the past hasnt been a virus denier, dated a puerto rican/mexican sadomasochistic nympho that was a paleontologist and didnt have multimillion dollar lawsuit against an uber pax?
> View attachment 506515
> And had a violent cousin named joey?


Lol.

Youre welcome to crash at my pad anytime! You *always* bring a smile to my face.

Ppps...

Sorry you dont have a bunny.

VERY sorry you've never been laid.

And virus *denier *?

So.... youre still hiding out in grandma's basement until the evil CONvid goes far far away?

I bet you ALSO BELIEVE that 2.planes brought DOWN THREE buildings at free fall speed from a guy in a cave halfway around the world using a flip phone and a pentium 1 laptop in Afghanistan?

I feel bad.

Give one of the two squirrels that run the wheel that is your brain a rest.

They deserve vacation...

With pay.

...BUT?

IF YOU EVER FIND YOUR WAY TO THE BAY...

Ill put you up. No charge.

The comical gold is payment enough!





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Does your cousin know that you have already admitted to pretty much being a liar about everything?
> 
> He has said in the past there were some issues... really who in the past hasnt been a virus denier, dated a puerto rican/mexican sadomasochistic nympho that was a paleontologist and didnt have multimillion dollar lawsuit against an uber pax?
> View attachment 506515
> And had a violent cousin named joey?


No seriously...

Lol..

I had a rough day.

You just gave me a reason to keep going.

Thank.
You.
Sir!.
*(or madam if thats your pronoun of choice....)

Im showing this to carrots &#129365;

You made TWO peoples day a little better

Thank you...

Sincerely.


----------



## UBERManatee (May 2, 2017)

I've had one in 3 and half years. I knew who it was and it pissed me off but nothing you can really do about it. My account was restored in 24 hours.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> They said it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Lol.
> ...


So now you'll let her give you another beating steal all your meds
and let her run off w your money while you wait for her
to come back to have sex in your car again.
Well I'll just take it easy in my house waiting for my wife of 25 years
to come home from work and make me a sammich.
And I don't have to Mickey her with my bupe to get her to do me in our house that our 2 well adjusted children will leave after graduating college in a couple years. Then the only thing I'll have to worry about is my ailing father reaching the end of his life from the comforts of our almost paid off houses basement to live out his days..there should be a tidy savings for me and my 2 brothers to retire on....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

somebody is altered again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll just leave this here without comment...
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/mental-health/delusions-of-grandeur
> _Many types of mental health disorders classified as psychotic disorders can lead to delusions. These include:_
> ...


You're on point.

Had loads of patients, friends that I have known my whole life, and family with -

Bipolar, schizophrenia, schizoaffective disorder, dissociative identify disorder, etc.

Red flags. And I encourage the OP to get some help.

Am I perfect? Hell no.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You're on point.
> 
> Had loads of patients, friends that I have known my whole life, and family with -
> 
> ...


I think we can smell our own kind. As a garden-variety dysthymic, I just (usually) take my meds and be thankful I don't have worse problems.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You gonna post it ???


Are you telling all of us that you're into "water sports"? &#128576;&#127784;&#127784;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Are you telling all of us that you're into "water sports"? &#128576;&#127784;&#127784;


If i LEGALLY can I will.

Ps She's shes banned from uber, as is the account holder.

More details to come.

Ill post them when im told im allowed.

Uber is ACTUALLY listening to AND calling me!

And its not rajan from India, either.

Strange times



25rides7daysaweek said:


> So now you'll let her give you another beating steal all your meds
> and let her run off w your money while you wait for her
> to come back to have sex in your car again.
> Well I'll just take it easy in my house waiting for my wife of 25 years
> ...


Lol

Honestly like I said...comedy gold.

You are welcome to crash with me ANY TIME you're in the bay.

Hell, ill even get us a pizza.

Dont be so mad.

I dont hate anyone here.

We are ALL on the fringe the way i see it, to be doing this gig.

Pm me.

Its a serious offer.

Drinks and food and place to sleep are on me.

Bring the Mrs. If you'd like.

Peace.

-foxy


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> If i LEGALLY can I will.
> 
> Ps She's shes banned from uber, as is the account holder.
> 
> ...


Isn't the person who reported you also the account holder? As I said I'm on your side here, I hope you stick it to this woman and it makes the news to protect the rest of us. But I have my doubts your Cousin Vinny can work any magic here.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

At least they peed behind a gas station. I had one who just pissed in his pants while talking to me as we arrived at his house and then got out of the car and went into his home! He left a soaked back seat on the back passenger side. I didn’t see it or smell it until I was on the way to the next pax. So disgusting. It took 2 days to get the cloth stained seats and carpeting really clean. Even charging the pax wasn’t enough for the damage and lost wages. I haven’t gone back to driving since it happened. Just the thought of future riders getting into that makes me remember. It’s hard to put up with drunken people.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

I bought one of those doggie back seat covers for like $40. It's been a god send. It's vinyl, so cleaning is easy. I can disinfect it with just a quick spray down and wipe. Helps with all bodily fluid messes!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


Don't worry about it all you have to do is send Uber a email and tell them you were not pulled over by a police officer and if your passenger accused you of being drunk they should have called the police to take care of it otherwise let Uber know you picked up your passenger at the pick up location and dropped them off safely at the destination in the app. This happened on Lyft before also get a dash cam and you will have video you don't want to give up such a cool job.


----------



## Slugger (Aug 25, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> I have dash cam
> 
> The @@@@@ said 'ill nail you for charging me what you did for the ride.
> 
> ...


That's is exactly what you say to uber.
Explain if you drank you wouldn't even be behind the wheel. It's a normal thing on Uber to get that report at least once when you're a driver. I got that complaint my first week of driving last year and was back on road 13 hours later. Thank goodness I have a full time W2 job so I wasn't just sitting around waiting.
Riders just want a free ride. Don't fret about it or it will consume you


----------



## aargus07 (Sep 9, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> so this @@@@@ of a pax said i was drunk.
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> ...


Happened to me last year. 3 days and a WHOLE lot of messaging to support


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I put up with that crap until I was permanently banished. Drive a taxi, you don't know what you're missing.


I had one of these this year driving a cab to.

"Stevie pull over and wait for safety (The safety department), your forbidden from moving the cab until safety has investigated. If you lock the keys in the car and walk away your contract is permanently canceled forever"

So I pulled into a 711 popped open the hood and waited 45 minutes for the safety guy to show up. He had a breathalyzer and we did that and he examined my pupils and gave me a couple of other sobriety tests.

5 minutes after he arrived he declared it a false complaint called in to dispatch to turn the taxi's meter back on and told me I was free to go.

And by the way I always pop the hood because inevitably anytime your pulled over in a taxi unable to work it's garunteed you get people walking up offering a ride.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

This is all you got for pax? He has dash cam and can prove he was sober. Usually it's easy for them to judge by your before and after rides. If there was no lengthy time in between. You got five stars before and after this ride, continued to drive 2 hours non stop after dropping off pax who said you were drunk with no complaint- I would not worry.

If anyone threatens you like op pax did be sure to keep driving for at least an hour. Shitty pax behavior turns you off driving but for evidence you aren't impaired continue to drive.


----------

